

Ask HN: Got a prototype, what's next? - dmitryame

Hi HN community.
I&#x27;ve just recently built a cool working prototype of an idea. I want to take it to the next level. I&#x27;m already late for submission to ycombinator winter funding cycle, but I do not want to wait until the next round -- time is precious. So, what should I do? Should I just pick a phone and start randomly calling VC firms? I&#x27;m not sure it would lead to a desired results. I&#x27;m fairly new to the world of VC funding, and would like to avoid some common pitfalls. Anybody has a practical advice of the next steps?
======
hansy
1.) Get the prototype in your customers' hands.

2.) Get feedback from your customers (i.e. you need to find out asap if they
will use, or better yet pay, for your product).

If you hear the words "interesting," "cool," or "maybe" in their feedback;
something is wrong with your idea. There's no product market fit.

If in your conversation they ask you how much does it cost or how do they sign
up, then you might be on to something. This is what's known as a "win." A
"win" doesn't necessarily mean you've struck gold, only that you might be
digging in the right area.

Your goal is to accumulate as many of these little "wins" as possible to stay
alive and ensure you're working on something somebody somewhere wants.

Good luck! Sounds like you're on the right track!

------
MyNameIsMK
Incorporate and get serious. Stop listening to the noise. Make your own
decisions. Do something differently. Ask for payment. Those who find value in
your product WILL pull out their money. Those who just try to be nice will
not.

Become an expert in your industry. Work harder and longer than anyone else.
Take breaks once in a while.

Wake up and do it all over again until you become big.

------
lun4r
Get out of the building and go talk to your customers. Learn how it does or
doesn't solve their problem, go home, improve your prototype and repeat. By
the time you can enroll for the next YC batch hopefully you can already show
some real numbers.

------
ericthegoodking
im with everyone who has commented so far. Get out of the building and get
your customers using the prototype! Find and see if you will find any
customers (Its not easy). It is always recommended you start with selling the
idea to customers then get them to buy the idea/validate the idea. Other wise
you might have to throw the prototype away since it doesnt solve any painful
problem .

~~~
chany2
I am building an productivity email app - primary geared towards enterprises,
organizations, and teams. What are some channels where I can reach folks to
challenge my hack?

------
dzink
The hard part is not building a prototype but getting traction. What happens
when customers use your prototype today?

------
anthony_franco
What's the user feedback on the prototype?

